# (ﾉ･ω･)ﾉﾞ Astro's Artsy Stuff and Things!  ヽ(･ω･｡)ﾉ



## Astro0

*(ﾉ･ω･)ﾉﾞ Astro's Artsy Stuff and Things!  ヽ(･ω･｡)ﾉ*






Maybe one day I'll make a nice banner haha

Hello and welcome to my gallery!

I'll be posting some sketches, finished pieces, and maybe even streaming here! I won't be taking requests, PM me for info on real cash commissions! (I may take tbt commissions still, just ask!)

Here's my DeviantArt!
And here's my Art Tumblr!

Newest piece! I'll update this every time 




professor sycamore! a prize for silverdrake on flight rising!




Powers, a character owned by EMT on Flight Rising!​


----------



## Astro0

And here's some more stuff that I've done that I like haha



Spoiler: Portraits!









































Spoiler: Cartoony sorta stuffs!





































Spoiler: Animation sorta stuff

















Spoiler: Pokemaaanzzz





























Spoiler: Traditional Stuff (kinda old now)
















This piece was actually a tattoo for someone!


----------



## Astro0

FAQ time!



Spoiler: What do you use?



I use Easy Paint Tool SAI, GIMP for gifs and a Wacom Bamboo Graphics Tablet.





Spoiler: Would you recommend the Bamboo/Wacom?



Yes! I love it, its great. I had a really old tablet from like 2005 and it was okay, then I received the Bamboo as a present and once I set up all the pressure sensitivity, it worked perfectly! I've heard wacom is more expensive than other brands, but its also the best, they last and work so well, I'd recommend spending that little more.





Spoiler: How long have you been drawing for?



I've been drawing since I could hold a pencil, basically. I'm 19 now. I took a break from drawing for about a year until ~June this year, and I've been drawing seriously ever since!





Spoiler: I want to commission you! How do I go about this?



You can do this several ways! You can message me on here, message me on DA or tumblr, or simply send me an E-mail at LaurenKathleenC@gmail.com. I take paypal as form of payment





Spoiler: Please draw my mayor/OC!!



Maybe, if you pay me, or pay me in tbt/flight rising stuff, just send me a message! I will probs be doing freebies every now and then 





Spoiler: I want to critique you!



Please, don't. I really don't want to be critiqued by other people, I work hard to critique myself and I frankly can't take it from other people. If you need more details as to why, feel free to message me. But generally, unless I ask you to, I DO NOT want to be critiqued!





Spoiler: I want you to critique my work/can you help me get better at drawing?



I can definitely do both of these things, just keep in mind, I have NO formal training in drawing, both traditional and digital. I have only taken 1 art class when I was 7 and did art at school up until year 10, I am completely self taught. If that's fine by you, then just send me a message, I'd love to help!



So anyway, let's have fun and chat, I don't bite!
I hope you enjoy my art!​


----------



## Beleated_Media

Wow your art is amazing! It's really cool what technology can do.

(well assuming your using digital art programs for some of these drawings)


----------



## Astro0

Beleated_Media said:


> Wow your art is amazing! It's really cool what technology can do.
> 
> (well assuming your using digital art programs for some of these drawings)



thank you! I do use a program to help, it is crazy what you can do!


----------



## rosabelle

Ooh *u* really amazing art! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

i see my gorgeous ichigo eeeee

i love astro-senpai's art <33333 swoons
/sets up lawn chair to camp out here


----------



## Astro0

rosabelle said:


> Ooh *u* really amazing art! <3



ahh ty ty!



Shirohibiki said:


> i see my gorgeous ichigo eeeee
> 
> i love astro-senpai's art <33333 swoons
> /sets up lawn chair to camp out here



bless u! i actually rlly like that ichigo portrait she's so preeetty


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Wonderful art, as it always has been. I will keep your comishes foreveeerrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Astro0

Woop just finished a commission for PageofLight on FlightRising!




I think I'm going to do my entry for the bell tree art contest now!


----------



## Astro0

guuuuh bell tree entry is taking so long haha





sera pouty lip sketches


----------



## azukitan

Love the expressions!  I'm not sure why, but Sera sort of resembles Sokka here from Avatar. Must be the hair XD


----------



## Astro0

WHY DID I COMMIT TO SUCH A LARGE PIECE!
WIP of my contest entry loooool




If someone wants a special villager in it just let me know 



azukitan said:


> Love the expressions!  I'm not sure why, but Sera sort of resembles Sokka here from Avatar. Must be the hair XD



Hahaha she does actually! probably because i love sokka tooooo much haha


----------



## Naiad

//whispers

there can't be a party without Pietro


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> //whispers
> 
> there can't be a party without Pietro



Yeeeeesss! He'll be in the next line


----------



## roroselle

ITS SO DANG CUTE <3

cant wait to see the whole thing!
their expressions/actions are so perfect haha


----------



## Astro0

roroselle said:


> ITS SO DANG CUTE <3
> 
> cant wait to see the whole thing!
> their expressions/actions are so perfect haha



ah thank you! hopefully the work pays off haha


----------



## Astro0

aaaaand its finally finished! i rlly hope i place omg dat rainbow feather! good luck to everyone else who has entered/planning to enter!


----------



## Astro0

aaand my DOTM entry! two contests down in one day


----------



## roroselle

so0o0 good~ both your works you posted 
those lipzz tho c; lolol


----------



## kesttang

Astro0 said:


> aaaaand its finally finished! i rlly hope i place omg dat rainbow feather! good luck to everyone else who has entered/planning to enter!



This is awesome. Wish you could have done all the villagers. Good luck with your contest!!!


----------



## Astro0

kesttang said:


> This is awesome. Wish you could have done all the villagers. Good luck with your contest!!!



me too! it would have taken me soooo long though, hopefully everyone can see at least someone they like!


----------



## Astro0

ayyyy my part of an art trade with reeenhard!


----------



## Astro0

Streaming now!
https://join.me/177-941-040


----------



## Astro0

and here's what I drew on the stream!




thanks for coming and watching!


----------



## roroselle

twas cool watching you draw that! great job~
so detailed!


----------



## Astro0

roroselle said:


> twas cool watching you draw that! great job~
> so detailed!



Ah thank you!! Once again, you're too kind c:


----------



## Astro0

Hmmm im thinking of doing a raffle... would the price of 50tbt for 1 ticket too expensive? Im thinking 3 winners or somethin... just to give people who dont have the tbt or stuff to have more of a chance than in an art auction


----------



## Arcticfox5

Your art is amazing!!! Your digital art looks scary realistic! (In a good way )


----------



## Astro0

Arcticfox5 said:


> Your art is amazing!!! Your digital art looks scary realistic! (In a good way )



Ahh thank you thank you!


----------



## Mercedes

That drawing is very...attractive hella sexy


----------



## Astro0

tfw other people post their entries in the contest and you realise you don't stand a chance any more D;;;;;;


----------



## doveling

Astro0 said:


> tfw other people post their entries in the contest and you realise you don't stand a chance any more D;;;;;;



no ; -;;


----------



## Astro0

christmas commish for katiegurl!


----------



## Mercedes

Omg so cute


----------



## Astro0

Luckypinch said:


> Omg so cute



thank you!


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro can you stop being good with art!! Thanks :B


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Astro can you stop being good with art!! Thanks :B



I will when you stop being so good at pixels!


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> I will when you stop being so good at pixels!


But I'm not good with pixels I swear!!!


----------



## Astro0

made a little giffy of my bae Korra, 
Headcanon that later in life Korra gets a Raava tattoo, to remind herself of all they have overcome together, only to find out it glows much like the Airbender Avatar’s Tattoos







Spoiler: still images















prooobs gonna make my raffle sometime next week!


----------



## Astro0

Merry christmas!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Hyoshido

You too Astro! I hope you get/got nice things! :>
Also that Korra art is nice! nice job like always!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> You too Astro! I hope you get/got nice things! :>
> Also that Korra art is nice! nice job like always!



Thanks hyogo! I got a pretty good haul this year 
bless u ur toooo kind


----------



## Astro0

bleep bloop some sketching practice, tryna get better at some things but i got bored hahah


----------



## Astro0

fffiiiinally did a proper portrait of my bby uriel!


----------



## Astro0

just gonna give this a little boomp


----------



## Astro0

a 3hour or so gift for what-the-hecky-heck on tumblr ayyy


----------



## azukitan

Astro0 said:


> fffiiiinally did a proper portrait of my bby uriel!



I am lovin' that dimple and eyebrows. Uriel is _such_ a character--I mean look at that face <3


----------



## Astro0

azukitan said:


> I am lovin' that dimple and eyebrows. Uriel is _such_ a character--I mean look at that face <3



ahh thank you <3 he is a bit haha


----------



## Astro0

lil bamp


----------



## Astro0

that feel when you wanna draw but you also don't wanna draw

*IM FEELIN IT NOW*


----------



## LaceGloves

Are you feeling it now Mr. Krabs?

Your art is gorgeous btw. ;u;


----------



## Astro0

LaceGloves said:


> Are you feeling it now Mr. Krabs?
> 
> Your art is gorgeous btw. ;u;



ahahah i was gonna quote that too!

thank you ^0^


----------



## Astro0

sighh, thinking of closing up my raffle and refunding all the tickets... but i feel bad for the people who have entered...
its just so much effort to do all that art with not much return, ya know? idk someone help haha


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> sighh, thinking of closing up my raffle and refunding all the tickets... but i feel bad for the people who have entered...
> its just so much effort to do all that art with not much return, ya know? idk someone help haha


or just give me all the prizes
Naaaw man, I honestly have no idea why people aren't really interested in the raffle, heck, I barely even win raffles but I still wanted to take part because there's so much to achieve if you win ;3;

I mean, if you feel like it's best to close up the raffle because of lack of interest then that's your choice! But I wouldn't want my tickets refunded because I feel like you deserve those bells and buy whatever collectables and other dongs you'd also like to buy :'D


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> or just give me all the prizes
> Naaaw man, I honestly have no idea why people aren't really interested in the raffle, heck, I barely even win raffles but I still wanted to take part because there's so much to achieve if you win ;3;
> 
> I mean, if you feel like it's best to close up the raffle because of lack of interest then that's your choice! But I wouldn't want my tickets refunded because I feel like you deserve those bells and buy whatever collectables and other dongs you'd also like to buy :'D



hahaha maybe ))
yeah, its a lil discouraging eeeh i don't know, i'm so bad at decisions! I'll decide when i wake up tomorrow haha
naaah m8 i couldn't take your bells like that! i'd feel like i was robbing you!


----------



## Astro0

Baamping


----------



## Astro0

here's sej's prize from the raffle! she won first place ^_^


----------



## Amissapanda

D'awwww that's very cute! Marshal looks especially adorable.


----------



## Astro0

traditional sketch of the two loves of my life (just kidding everyone from these shows are the loves of my life)

please excuse the HORRIBLE quality, i'm only have my phone atm lel


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo won second in my raffle so here is i
his prize!!


----------



## Hyoshido

It's so cuteeeee :'> I'm glad to have won!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

That gif is so super cute ^^ excited to see mine!


----------



## Astro0

Shh dont tell anyone but im working on some really cute adopts ))))) would people like both creature and uman/humanoids? I have 3 humanoids in the mix right now, and a few creature ideas so just let me know! Ill post a sneak peak of one of the humanoids soon ^_^


----------



## Astro0

Bump!


----------



## Astro0

Sleepy morning bump


----------



## Hyoshido

tfw nearly midnight here, Morning Astro! I'm about to sleep o3o!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> tfw nearly midnight here, Morning Astro! I'm about to sleep o3o!



Hehe im pretty much on the opposite schedule to everyone else, it seems! Have a good sleep when you do ^_^


----------



## Astro0

sleepy bump ^_^ i swear i'm doing art haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

weeps bc i love astros art....,,,,,,,,,,,,, UR SO GOOD AT EVERYTHING WRY
rip nikki


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> weeps bc i love astros art....,,,,,,,,,,,,, UR SO GOOD AT EVERYTHING WRY
> rip nikki



Nooooo you are! Ill never got over your art omg esp that mayor as animals you drew me back in the day, still makes me swoon tbh haha


----------



## Astro0

Anyone know whats going on with DOTM? Its 2 days past winners announcement, so idk


----------



## Astro0

This adoptable is currently being auctioned over here! it comes with extra art when the bidding reaches 500/1000/1500tbt! 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254505-Adoptable-Auction!-Arctic-Fox-Girl&p=4396775#post4396775


----------



## Astro0

Feeling a little down on my art bump... hopefully ill be able to turn this negativity around and get better
Sigh i wish i could do cute chibi art...


----------



## Trickilicky

Astro!! Your art is AMAZING, don't let anything make you doubt that. I personally love your style, if the world was full of chibi's, as cute as they are, it would be boring  You bring characters to life and make them real, the way you capture poses and all the little details...well you have an amazing talent and quite frankly, I'm jealous! <3

Good luck with your latest auction, I love the adoption idea! If you ever create any reptile/amphibian/sealife people, you'll have to fight me off 'cause I'll be all over that ^_^


----------



## Astro0

Trickilicky said:


> Astro!! Your art is AMAZING, don't let anything make you doubt that. I personally love your style, if the world was full of chibi's, as cute as they are, it would be boring  You bring characters to life and make them real, the way you capture poses and all the little details...well you have an amazing talent and quite frankly, I'm jealous! <3
> 
> Good luck with your latest auction, I love the adoption idea! If you ever create any reptile/amphibian/sealife people, you'll have to fight me off 'cause I'll be all over that ^_^



aww thank you tricky, as usual you're too kind! <3
Thank you! Its going alright at the moment. I've got a few ideas bumping around in my head of other adopts, i'll probably end up drawing them all down anyway ^_^ i'll shoot you a message if anything like that pops up


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> Feeling a little down on my art bump... hopefully ill be able to turn this negativity around and get better
> Sigh i wish i could do cute chibi art...


Aw man, I've never been through an art struggle (I just quit for awhile if I can't think of anything to do lmao) so I can't be your right hand man on this D':

N'aw! Chibi stuff can be severely overrated, you should be more proud to have a more unique style compared to most people around here! (No offense guys ;-; )

Maybe doing something "Chibi" could be something you could test on yourself, If you feel comfy with the results then you could always consider it an alternative style when/if you sell your art skills, if you don't feel comfy with the results you could always just put those thoughts aside and continue working on what you do best!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Aw man, I've never been through an art struggle (I just quit for awhile if I can't think of anything to do lmao) so I can't be your right hand man on this D':
> 
> N'aw! Chibi stuff can be severely overrated, you should be more proud to have a more unique style compared to most people around here! (No offense guys ;-; )
> 
> Maybe doing something "Chibi" could be something you could test on yourself, If you feel comfy with the results then you could always consider it an alternative style when/if you sell your art skills, if you don't feel comfy with the results you could always just put those thoughts aside and continue working on what you do best!



haha i've had a few quitting times, some more dramatic than others!
thank you  i should give it a go a bit more than i have in that past, i've tried it a few times and it hasn't worked out too pretty haha
thanks again, you're such a sweetie!


----------



## Astro0

sketch for an adopt i'm making on flight rising ^_^


----------



## Astro0

finished 2 of the adopts for flight rising! if you'd like one just message me! full customization with regards to colours, primary, secondary and tertiary genes 
this is a nocturne one: 




and here is a coatl one:


----------



## Astro0

a quiet little bump


----------



## Astro0

ahhh a wip of my bae dragon Yue, gonna try my lineless style on her


----------



## Hyoshido

oooo! I bet that's gonna come out so well! :>


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> oooo! I bet that's gonna come out so well! :>



hopefully! i've only ever done humans in that style  except a bear aaaages ago haha


----------



## Astro0

ayyy another Yue WIP, taking my time with this one, rather than the smash it out in a couple of hours like usual!


----------



## Hyoshido

That's looking so good Astro! :>
Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Astro0

nuuurse redheart! i forgot how much i love drawing ponies, they are just so easy to draw and their bodies are super easy to put in dynamic positions haha


----------



## roroselle

Ah that's so cute!


----------



## Astro0

roroselle said:


> Ah that's so cute!



thank you! ^_^


----------



## Astro0

Had to take a rush trip somewhere for a couple of days and i couldn't bring my tablet D; so everyone who is waiting on ponies, they will be done in a few days!


----------



## Astro0

phew, talk about art block! i managed to finish the dragon portrait though! i think it came out alright ^_^ i might do an interest check on Flight rising for them!


----------



## Hyoshido

Dang Astroooo that's so good looking o: the waiting really made things worth it ayy!

And I'm sure people on Flight Rising would be so interested!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Dang Astroooo that's so good looking o: the waiting really made things worth it ayy!
> 
> And I'm sure people on Flight Rising would be so interested!



ahh thank you! hopefully, no messages so far D: haha i wont get my hopes up too high yet!


----------



## Astro0

Good morning bimp


----------



## Astro0

my first figure drawing session! please excuse how rough it is hahah
I really enjoyed doing this! i felt myself improving as time went on, i strongly recommend it for anyone trying to get better at bodies and poses!


Spoiler: um sorta nude people, pls excuse pixilated ness, i was using an infinite canvas so dat shiet is hard to get used to haha










here's the website i used: http://artists.pixelovely.com/practice-tools/figure-drawing/
its great bc you can chose clothes/no clothes, male/female/both, how long you wanna draw each pose for, and its just really handy!


----------



## Astro0

Bump! I just woke up with a sore throat D; hopefully it goes awaaaaaayyy


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> Bump! I just woke up with a sore throat D; hopefully it goes awaaaaaayyy


Sad times ;n; I hope it goes away sooooon


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Sad times ;n; I hope it goes away sooooon



hopefully! my sister is sick too so we're both laying in bed like -________- haha


----------



## Astro0

WIP of art i'm doing for someone on FR


----------



## Hyoshido

I knew someone would take notice soon enough! I hope they love it :>


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> I knew someone would take notice soon enough! I hope they love it :>



i hope so too!


----------



## Astro0

bumpolies tbh i'm a little tipsy lmao


----------



## Hyoshido

Ayyy, Astro's been drinking eh?


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Ayyy, Astro's been drinking eh?



Hell yeah! Nothing too crazy though haha!


----------



## Astro0

Sigh... It's so sad to see so many awesome and amazing artists leaving, whether they're closing their threads or just getting up and leaving bell tree altogether. I feel like I want to join them, every day I want to close this and give up. I think I could write an essay on everything I'm feeling right now, but that might be for another time... I don't think it's worth me trying to do anything like an auction because I can't imagine anyone joining in!
Anyway, maybe I'll write it all out one day, but for now I'm just a bit sad!


----------



## Hyoshido

Me stopping hasn't possibly made things worse for you, has it? I'd feel terrible if my emotional breakthrough made anyone's day suck.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Me stopping hasn't possibly made things worse for you, has it? I'd feel terrible if my emotional breakthrough made anyone's day suck.



No not at all! Of course I'm sad that you feel like you need to stop pixels, but you haven't made it worse for me! I've been feeling like this for a while, and if you're happy with stopping, then I'm happy for you


----------



## Astro0

a tired little bump

last few (years) days have been a bit tough for me, not to mention i've had my computer in for repairs, so that never helps! i have 2 commissions i'm looking forward to working on tomorrow and the day after, hopefully things will start looking up for me. i just know that the tough times have to happen for everything to get better!

just wanna say to all my friends on here that i love ya, you're all wonderful <3


----------



## Hyoshido

We love you too, Astro :>

I hope all goes well soon!


----------



## xTurnip

I've been stalking your art thread for awhile! I looooove your art. It's so good. I would be really sad if you left. Ps: I've also been trying to save up enough tbt to try and commission you. ;o;


----------



## Astro0

Rebeth13 said:


> I've been stalking your art thread for awhile! I looooove your art. It's so good. I would be really sad if you left. Ps: I've also been trying to save up enough tbt to try and commission you. ;o;



aww thank you, thats so kind of you! i look forward to receiving your message ^0^


----------



## xTurnip

Astro0 said:


> aww thank you, thats so kind of you! i look forward to receiving your message ^0^



Great! I don't think 500 tbt is enough for what I want, but I'm still saving. :33


----------



## Astro0

WIP! gonna take a break and watch some parks and rec haha


----------



## Hyoshido

o dang, that detail lookin' aceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> o dang, that detail lookin' aceeeeeeeeeee



Ty bb! Hopefully the commissioner thinks so too haha!


----------



## Hyoshido

He should...actually no, he'd better like it!

As of recent you've been putting alot of effort and detail into your art, it's really outstanding!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> He should...actually no, he'd better like it!
> 
> As of recent you've been putting alot of effort and detail into your art, it's really outstanding!



Aa thank you! Once i stopped doing tbt commissions when at my peak i was doing up to 4 drawings a day (much as they helped me grow a lot!) I decided i wanted to take my time with stuff and try a bit harder than i was before haha! I still enjoy a good cartoonu drawing, ive been eyeing your request thread, thinking about what i could put together for you


----------



## Hyoshido

Aww noo, that'd be too nice for me Astro!! >u<

Maybe you did just need more of a break with your art and go at a slower rate, your most recent pieces as I said before, are so good!


----------



## Jamborenium

oh hey, I'm not really good at putting how I feel into words
but I always thought your art was really wonderful, no lie it's really rad to the max
anywho I just wanted to stop by and say that 

wow that sounded dumb let me rephrase that

I want to rub your art all over my body...yeah that's better c:​


----------



## Astro0

Nebu said:


> oh hey, I'm not really good at putting how I feel into words
> but I always thought your art was really wonderful, no lie it's really rad to the max
> anywho I just wanted to stop by and say that
> 
> wow that sounded dumb let me rephrase that
> 
> I want to rub your art all over my body...yeah that's better c:​



ahhh you're too kind, thank you so much! your art is amazing too, i admire it so much, such an incredible style! ^3^


----------



## Astro0

OMG I ACTUALLY FINISHED THIS PIECE HAHAHAHAH
took me a while!


----------



## Hyoshido

Damnnn gurl, I knew it'd look so good in the end!

Hope they really enjoy it!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Damnnn gurl, I knew it'd look so good in the end!
> 
> Hope they really enjoy it!



thanks hyogo! i hope so too, should hear from them tomorrow morning!


----------



## Astro0

bumpppp!


----------



## Hyoshido

(づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ {This Thread}


----------



## roroselle

Omg that piece is amazing! 
Even that cigarette looks lke it's real! 
I just love little details like that baha

Great job~ your time spent on it paid off real well


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> (づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ {This Thread}



_(┐「ε: )_ 



roroselle said:


> Omg that piece is amazing!
> Even that cigarette looks lke it's real!
> I just love little details like that baha
> 
> Great job~ your time spent on it paid off real well



thank you so much! <3


----------



## Astro0

hmmm everyone's opening up RLC shops here... tempting but idk if anyone would buy my stuff! don't want it to be awkward lmao


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> hmmm everyone's opening up RLC shops here... tempting but idk if anyone would buy my stuff! don't want it to be awkward lmao


You could always try and give it a go! I'm sure someone will be interested! :>


----------



## Astro0

little sera cheeb i did while waiting for replies haha, i'm not sold on me doing chibis, i don't think i have the knack for it!
lines/colour inspired by buuuni (idk how many letters there are haha) but style is my own


----------



## Beardo

Your art gives me life


----------



## Astro0

Beardo said:


> Your art gives me life



your kindness gives me life!


----------



## Astro0

goodness, i wish i wasn't such a nervous person! i think i might wait till i settle into uni, then open a RLC shop, maybe i'll be more confident by then!
in other news, i'm starting university again tomorrow! i'm excited and pretty anxious, but i think i'll be okay  hopefully i still have plenty of time for drawing, i have an idea of a drawing i want to do of Sera (i should try draw someone else but naaaaaah haha)


----------



## Astro0

A quiet and gentle at uni bump


----------



## Trickilicky

Astro! I haven't been to the Museum in ages but this is always my first stop  Your recent pieces are fantastic as always. When I saw your new av I thought "I wonder who did that chibi?" as I didn't recognise the style, then a page back I saw you drew it! I think it looks brilliant, I love that you created your own style of chibi! I recently got a Surface Pro 3 and I've been mucking around with some drawing, although most of them look like a kindergardener has been doing fingerpainting ><

Hope all is going well in your first day at uni!! What are you studying (or is that a stupid question?) 

If/when you open a RLC shop, I will be waiting in line!! :-D


----------



## Astro0

Trickilicky said:


> Astro! I haven't been to the Museum in ages but this is always my first stop  Your recent pieces are fantastic as always. When I saw your new av I thought "I wonder who did that chibi?" as I didn't recognise the style, then a page back I saw you drew it! I think it looks brilliant, I love that you created your own style of chibi! I recently got a Surface Pro 3 and I've been mucking around with some drawing, although most of them look like a kindergardener has been doing fingerpainting ><
> 
> Hope all is going well in your first day at uni!! What are you studying (or is that a stupid question?)
> 
> If/when you open a RLC shop, I will be waiting in line!! :-D



hey tricky! long time no see!
ahh thank you! I've always wished i could do cutesy chibi's but never could, i think this is a good compromise between my style and regular chibis haha other people might think otherwise  Oooh nice, surface pros look like so much fun, my dad has one and i'm always so jealous hahaha. I'm sure it doesn't haha, just practise practise if you want to get better 

Thank yoooou, it went well, was kinda boring though haha ^_^ i'm studying Bachelor of Science (Animal Behaviour), not a stupid question at all!

Ah bless you, i look forward to seeing you there hehe!


----------



## Nix

Astr00000000000000000! *glomp*

*points a loaded shirt launcher at you*

Give me all your arts, or else.


----------



## Astro0

Nix said:


> Astr00000000000000000! *glomp*
> 
> *points a loaded shirt launcher at you*
> 
> Give me all your arts, or else.



NOOOOOOO I SURRENDERRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nix

You better. :K


----------



## Astro0

little sketch of my baes, my first ever OC i made when i was like 11/12, i wrote 1/2 of a book about them (theres 5 other main characters too, but these were the main two and i love them lots), and was planning on writing a trilogy... the story is still all in my head, and god, am i fond of them! their names are Gurayis (the boy) and Ricki (the girl), Gurayis' name is a special name i came up, and 4 of other main characters have matching names bc they're a group. i wont go and explain their entire lives but yeah, i haven't drawn them in sooo long, i missed them haha!




this doesn't really show their personalities, but oh well, its fun hahah ^_^


----------



## Astro0

bump!


----------



## Astro0

posting the reference commissions i did for Beardo! they were looots of fun to do ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido

Beardo lookin' hot, same as ur art B)


----------



## Beardo

Hyogo said:


> Beardo lookin' hot, same as ur art B)



*Wink wink*


----------



## roroselle

dayuuum thats awesome!


----------



## Astro0

gonna bump this baby with some of my sketches lmao


Spoiler: lord help me some of dem anatomy mistakes, lets pretend they don't exist








The bae korra




Some monsters i drew for someone on flightrising




I was planning (still am) on doing a screencap redraw of this scene in cowboy bebop, if you haven't seen cowboy bebop i STRONGLY recommend, its super great.




I could talk for ages about this picture, but its basically the scene of Sera's death, all images of sera with her blind eye is her after her death, so yah lel




SO MANY ANATOMY MISTAKES THAT NEED TO BE FIXED LORD ABOVE, but this is Sera again bc i love her




the start for my next animation project (will be sera too OTL)




Little sketchie of a skydancer dragon from flight rising! i actually really like this sketch, which doesn't happen often, will probs clean this up later




Sera/Uri from a screen shot of Kill la kill lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki

kisses ur art

stop improving omg I LOVE UR ART ITS SO FANTASTIQUE

also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super loving the style you did beardos ref thingy in!!!! OOOOOOO:


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> kisses ur art
> 
> stop improving omg I LOVE UR ART ITS SO FANTASTIQUE
> 
> also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super loving the style you did beardos ref thingy in!!!! OOOOOOO:



noooo i need to IMPROVE FASTERRRR
Thank you!!! ^0^


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> noooo i need to IMPROVE FASTERRRR
> Thank you!!! ^0^



im sorry i havent come round the thread more often ;A; im terrible sobs........... here. let me do something quick 4 u because i have to leave in an hour anyway so **** sleeping i guess


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> im sorry i havent come round the thread more often ;A; im terrible sobs........... here. let me do something quick 4 u because i have to leave in an hour anyway so **** sleeping i guess



nahh mate dw about it, i rarely post in this thread anyways because i've slowed down on art for a little bit. but you're always welcome here 
ahhh you don't have to draw something for meeeee!


----------



## Hyoshido

Well well well, Astro's been having some fun this time! Those sketches and wip's are excellent bruh! Really diggin' that last monster on the bottom right on the flightrising thingies.

That's because he looks just like me 8)


----------



## Shirohibiki

ok im sorry its trash


Spoiler: seRAAAAAAAAAA










im sorry its the color i use for bridgette i didnt feel like changing it rip,,


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Well well well, Astro's been having some fun this time! Those sketches and wip's are excellent bruh! Really diggin' that last monster on the bottom right on the flightrising thingies.
> 
> That's because he looks just like me 8)



I haaaave! some are kinda old (esp that last one haha oh god)
Ohrlly? i must have accidentally modelled that off the most beautiful person the world 



Shirohibiki said:


> ok im sorry its trash
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seRAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry its the color i use for bridgette i didnt feel like changing it rip,,



STOP IT THAT IS SO AMAZING R U SRS GAAAAAH I LOVE IT
that colour matches her perfectly tho! you are too good, seriously!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> I haaaave! some are kinda old (esp that last one haha oh god)
> Ohrlly? i must have accidentally modelled that off the most beautiful person the world
> 
> 
> 
> STOP IT THAT IS SO AMAZING R U SRS GAAAAAH I LOVE IT
> that colour matches her perfectly tho! you are too good, seriously!!



YEAH I SORTA FIGURED IT WAS AN OKAY COLOR TO USE since you seem to use red a lot for her. im glad you like it tho //// ur a doll <3


----------



## Astro0

Jus gonna give this a little smooch


----------



## Hyoshido

No no, let me help you with the smooching, Astro 8)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Hyogo said:


> No no, let me help you with the smooching, Astro 8)



ok but what if i wanna smooch her


----------



## Hyoshido

Shirohibiki said:


> ok but what if i wanna smooch her


But you have to share atleast ONE person, Shiro 8(


----------



## Shirohibiki

Hyogo said:


> But you have to share atleast ONE person, Shiro 8(



_SIGH....._

sharing is hard mang

but fiiiiiiine ok ill share.


----------



## Astro0

GAH I NEVER SAW THOSE COMMENTS U GUYSSS R TOO CUTE



Spoiler: little wip for the competition thats going on at the mo


----------



## Hyoshido

Ohh Astro0, u goin' bananas for that competition B)


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Ohh Astro0, u goin' bananas for that competition B)



hey, no puns allowed, i dont appreciate the monkey business in my thread B) 
i'm pretty set on winning tbh hahaha


----------



## Astro0

ayyyy here's an assignment i had to do for biology at uni (so easy lmao, worth 5% of my grade too??? love the easy stuff)
I had to do 'what biology means to me' in a creative way so here it is





pretty happy with it, took a while though ahaha!
ps. scientists are not in any sort of order ^_^


----------



## Astro0

Blump


----------



## Allycat

Astro0 said:


> ayyyy here's an assignment i had to do for biology at uni (so easy lmao, worth 5% of my grade too??? love the easy stuff)
> I had to do 'what biology means to me' in a creative way so here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty happy with it, took a while though ahaha!
> ps. scientists are not in any sort of order ^_^



wow! this is beautiful. I'm sure your professor is very impressed!


----------



## Astro0

Allycat said:


> wow! this is beautiful. I'm sure your professor is very impressed!



thank you!  I hope so hehe!


----------



## Astro0

ayyy my entry into the gorilla contest thing is finishhehedddd i hope the dad likes it!






i bet someone like 20000x better than me is going to come into the competition and blow me out of the water OTL


----------



## Hyoshido

I bet he will! We could say he'll go Ape for it B)
(WORST ONE YET, HYOGO)


----------



## Astro0

lmaooooo i was scared to enter this bc some i'm going up against some awesome artists but oh wellzzzzz here's a thing for allycat's comp

-redacted-


----------



## Hyoshido

Hope you get far in that contest Astro!!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Hope you get far in that contest Astro!!



thank you hyogooooo ;_;


----------



## Astro0

fkn hell when did this thread get to 18 pages?? crazy stuff


----------



## Astro0

hmm to close this thread or not to close this thread, that is the question...


----------



## Hyoshido

Something botherin' you, Astro? :<


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Something botherin' you, Astro? :<



yeaaah just the same stuff that seems to be bothering quite a few artists on here too :/


----------



## Hyoshido

The whole Art hoarders business? That stuff's killing me.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> The whole Art hoarders business? That stuff's killing me.



yeah, no joke! and there seems to be a bit of a clique going on here (like, i like all the people but idk) and no one seems to care about my art except like maybe 2 people haha


----------



## Hyoshido

Honestly, there's a buncha people in a small art hoard related "group" you could call it, heck, I'd give names if I wanted to be banned, and it's always those people appearing in art shop threads.

New artist? SNATCH, slots filled instantly
Old artist offering some deal? SNATCH, slots filled instantly

I don't understand why you have a lack of fans either, your stuff isn't even that expensive compared to some of these shops!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Honestly, there's a buncha people in a small art hoard related "group" you could call it, heck, I'd give names if I wanted to be banned, and it's always those people appearing in art shop threads.
> 
> New artist? SNATCH, slots filled instantly
> Old artist offering some deal? SNATCH, slots filled instantly
> 
> I don't understand why you have a lack of fans either, your stuff isn't even that expensive compared to some of these shops!



I feel you on the banning thing haha
hmm maybe i just need a break from the museum/Tbt for a bit, i can feel myself getting bitter and annoying haha
some rlc comm shops only charge like 3 buck tho, so cheap, mine would be like 5-50 bucks ;_;


----------



## Hyoshido

Pretty sure it'd be Blacklisting and that's not allowed whatsoever.

That'd blow but if you feel if that'd help you out, then do it :>
And meh, I'm pretty sure some people underprice their RLC stuff because they're desperate.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Pretty sure it'd be Blacklisting and that's not allowed whatsoever.
> 
> That'd blow but if you feel if that'd help you out, then do it :>
> And meh, I'm pretty sure some people underprice their RLC stuff because they're desperate.



Yeaaaaaaah not keen on that 
idk ill probably sleep on it and see how i feel tomorrow!
I think so too, they underCut themselves so much, especially bc theyre all super talented!
Ur such a sweetie hyogo, for real!


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah, I'd get rekt, bruh!
Yeee, have a good rest and think about it ;3; and people just want money too fast!

It's ace people like you that make me act so sweet B)


----------



## Astro0

ok so even though like 1 person will check this, i wanna have an auction to get a pokeball collectible (of at least save up a bit more tbt for one) and so i was wondering if i should hold it here orrrrrrrrr on the tbt marketplace??

i'm so nervous that id i do one no one will bid or it will only go up to like 100tbtb ;_;
also who wants to find me a bf/gf, i'm awkward and need tips on how to woooooo people


----------



## Hyoshido

I guess the market place, probably the best place since it's pure TBT bells.
I'm sure people would bid, you and me know there's a bunch of art collectors! Hoarders really but you get the idea

I'll just send rude pictures, we can be together forever.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> I guess the market place, probably the best place since it's pure TBT bells.
> I'm sure people would bid, you and me know there's a bunch of art collectors! Hoarders really but you get the idea
> 
> I'll just send rude pictures, we can be together forever.



truuu but collecters for chibis and i'm not a chibi/cutesy artist D;

so beautiful, this is perfect


----------



## Hyoshido

Fight till you win, Astro0, make them LOVE your art style.

I know right? my booty game is too strong.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Fight till you win, Astro0, make them LOVE your art style.
> 
> I know right? my booty game is too strong.



hhhh so INSPIRATIONAL but i'm still such a nervous little thing, i will do it though, soon!

too strong ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Hyoshido

Hyogo, inspiring young women ever since 1969.

ᕦ( ͡ง ͜ʖ ͡ง)ᕤ ayy gurl, u like?


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Hyogo, inspiring young women ever since 1969.
> 
> ᕦ( ͡ง ͜ʖ ͡ง)ᕤ ayy gurl, u like?



U da real MVP


----------



## Hyoshido

Yaranaika all day? Maybe?


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Yaranaika all day? Maybe?



for sure


----------



## Hyoshido

Damn Astro, ur a bitey one.

Make that auction and earn some DOSH.


----------



## Astro0

ayy drew some stuff for some people in the past few days!















Hyogo said:


> Damn Astro, ur a bitey one.
> 
> Make that auction and earn some DOSH.



soooon my son, soon....


----------



## Hyoshido

Daaaamn Astro, those are ace! But what isn't ace about you or your art? ?\_(ツ)_/?



Astro0 said:


> soooon my son, soon....


I read the source manga from the whole Yaranaika meme, I wasn't disappointed in what happened at all, lmao


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Daaaamn Astro, those are ace! But what isn't ace about you or your art? ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> 
> I read the source manga from the whole Yaranaika meme, I wasn't disappointed in what happened at all, lmao



thank yooou ;_; too kind hyogo

omg i've never actually read it, should i??? i just love the faces so much but was scared hahahaa


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> thank yooou ;_; too kind hyogo
> 
> omg i've never actually read it, should i??? i just love the faces so much but was scared hahahaa


Kindness comes to those who deserve it, bruh.

It's very VERY nsfw and has spelling errors but my god, it hilarious about what's going on.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Kindness comes to those who deserve it, bruh.
> 
> It's very VERY nsfw and has spelling errors but my god, it hilarious about what's going on.



thank god i'm 18+  omg i'll have to read it soon hahah


----------



## Hyoshido

"It hilarious"
The errors are already starting to take effect...
I-I'm going to turn into Abe any second now D':


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> "It hilarious"
> The errors are already starting to take effect...
> I-I'm going to turn into Abe any second now D':



h-hyogo cOME BACK TO MEEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao so anyway heres (wonderwall) a WIP of lion from steven universe bc i literally watched 7ish hours of it in 2 days lord above




needs some work but yeaaaaah


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> h-hyogo cOME BACK TO MEEEEE








Such a colorful Lion tho!!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Such a colorful Lion tho!!



what a beautiful photo of urself! you look amazing
lion is v v pretty


----------



## Astro0

bumping


----------



## Shirohibiki

i like how u ask for my talents when ur the one thats 1000000000000/10 

gtfo i love your art senpai, its always so hot rip


----------



## Astro0

ayyyy final product of the lion image







Shirohibiki said:


> i like how u ask for my talents when ur the one thats 1000000000000/10
> 
> gtfo i love your art senpai, its always so hot rip



omg noooooo ur art is so good an expressive like URGHHHHH ur the senpai


----------



## kaylagirl

Beautiful


----------



## Hyoshido

I aint lion by saying that's great! Wonderful job Astro!



Astro0 said:


> what a beautiful photo of urself! you look amazing


Thank, u look amazing too


----------



## Astro0

kaylagirl said:


> Beautiful



thank you ^0^



Hyogo said:


> I aint lion by saying that's great! Wonderful job Astro!
> 
> 
> Thank, u look amazing too



Thanks hyogo! it was mane-ly because of your inspiration, ur just too rawsome


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> Thanks hyogo! it was mane-ly because of your inspiration, ur just too rawsome


Ohh you, If you carry on, I'll go Bananas and I'd h-ape to do that!

Astro's thread is now puns.


----------



## Astro0

so someone on deviant art commented 'Очень необычно ' on my lion portrait which translates to very unusual.... whats what supposed to mean D':


----------



## Astro0

Gonna bump this, having a mild panic attac but ya old pal Astro has it covered lmao


----------



## Hyoshido

What's happenin' bruh


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> What's happenin' bruh



Aw just uni stuff freakin me out, I think I'm all g now though haha


----------



## Hyoshido

Man, I hope Uni aint leavin' you too stressed.

Nobody needs too much stress nope nope nope 8(


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Man, I hope Uni aint leavin' you too stressed.
> 
> Nobody needs too much stress nope nope nope 8(



the funny thing is i'm actually on holidays and feelin more stressed than when i wasn't!
still always the suglasses emoji tho, i'm too chill to be too stressed B)


----------



## Hyoshido

Probably not got alot on your plate then? Maybe you need to be busy, idk 8(
Yes, you're the master of chill B)


----------



## Astro0

oh my gosh, i wrestled with this portrait! i hated it, then i loved it, then i HATED it, and now i think i love it! lots of mistakes that can be fixed later, if i get around to them ^_^
so its seraphina, my OC, just with crazy colours!


----------



## Astro0

wooooo so much drawing




i was feeling anxious so i drew my bird mamma doing one of my favourite dance moves ^_^

PS: drag her


----------



## toastia

I love your art! it's gorgeous!! I wish I could afford it, I would totally buy it!


----------



## Astro0

toastia said:


> I love your art! it's gorgeous!! I wish I could afford it, I would totally buy it!



ahh thank you so much ^0^ <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Baaaw, Pearl looks lovely!
Also your OC lookin' great too! :>


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Baaaw, Pearl looks lovely!
> Also your OC lookin' great too! :>



thank yoooou (✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞


----------



## Hyoshido

Thank urself, you made the lovely arts! B)

Eugh, I wish you still had TBT comms up, I'd spam you like I used to do because you were so good at drawing the nonsense I asked for!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Thank urself, you made the lovely arts! B)
> 
> Eugh, I wish you still had TBT comms up, I'd spam you like I used to do because you were so good at drawing the nonsense I asked for!



nooo u made the lovely comments 

omg i used to love doing your commissions! so much more interesting than 'can u draw my mayor who wears a hair bow wig'
no offense to ppl with mayors with hair bow wigs, my mayor wear one too


----------



## Hyoshido

u made the lovely art for my lovely comments to even exist, even though I comment on more than just ur art! wink wonk

And dang really, I knew they were a little more unique but I never knew you liked doin' them! Heck, if you ever do em again, I'd probably ask you to draw Lucas from Mother 3, bruuuuh!

And Hair bows overrated 8(


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> u made the lovely art for my lovely comments to even exist, even though I comment on more than just ur art! wink wonk
> 
> And dang really, I knew they were a little more unique but I never knew you liked doin' them! Heck, if you ever do em again, I'd probably ask you to draw Lucas from Mother 3, bruuuuh!
> 
> And Hair bows overrated 8(



;;;;-)))))))

Hell yeah! They were always fun  Ayy I can always find a little time in my schedule to do some art for you, y'all can just post here or PM me if ya want!

No joooooooke


----------



## Hyoshido

8^Y u got a fine figure

Aw really? I'll be sure to spam you enough, not too much but not too soft to keep of a good volume of being a nice spammer.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> 8^Y u got a fine figure
> 
> Aw really? I'll be sure to spam you enough, not too much but not too soft to keep of a good volume of being a nice spammer.



honey u know it 

sound good to me, just hit me with it baby


----------



## Astro0

laaaazy bump!


----------



## ssvv227

Love what you did with the hair! So detailed! ^^


----------



## Astro0

A small yet angry pearl for a warm up sketch that i lined and coloured
I love bird mom so much, i feel like we are the same








ssvv227 said:


> Love what you did with the hair! So detailed! ^^



ahh thank you


----------



## Astro0

comp entry for the fishies thing
not too sure how happy i am with it, one second i like it, the next i hate it! oh well, i just hope the host likes it, even just a little!


----------



## Hyoshido

werp astro's thread was glitched

Lookin' mighty tasty, for a gold fish, I bet they'll like it B)


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> werp astro's thread was glitched
> 
> Lookin' mighty tasty, for a gold fish, I bet they'll like it B)



My thread was glitching?? D:
Bless uuuu


----------



## Astro0

bumpo


----------



## Astro0

soooo i did my like 3 monthly attempt at pixels looool




for once in my life i'm up for critiques for this (not that anyone come on here lol) i might make a thread asking for critiques but i don't know if my confidence is enough for people picking at my work... i'll see!
but lemme know (kindly pls i'm a delicate little nugget)

EDIT: just realised i forgot to shade his teeth lol so forget that part, i'll fix that later


----------



## Hyoshido

Naw that's lovely! I dunno how you can work with that many shades but I love it *-* better than anything I could ever do!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Naw that's lovely! I dunno how you can work with that many shades but I love it *-* better than anything I could ever do!



Omg r u srs, you pixels are like A++*
I guess is from being used to doing "regular" digital art *shrug emoji I cbf finding bc I'm on mobile*


----------



## Astro0

bumping!


----------



## kaylagirl

That's a beautiful goldfish!


----------



## Astro0

kaylagirl said:


> That's a beautiful goldfish!



thank you!!


----------



## Astro0

this fkn bird woman is stuck in my hea(rt)d, i can't get enough of her
little sketch
might turn it into one of my proper portraits


----------



## Hyoshido

S'all good, Pearl is a total babe B)
And so are you!

Lookin' nice Astro :>


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> S'all good, Pearl is a total babe B)
> And so are you!
> 
> Lookin' nice Astro :>




I'm like seriously obsessed, i started watching the show and i was like 'omg shes cool but like a little annoying'
now i am a slave 2 her save mE HYOGO


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> I'm like seriously obsessed, i started watching the show and i was like 'omg shes cool but like a little annoying'
> now i am a slave 2 her save mE HYOGO


Become one with the Gems, Astro.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Become one with the Gems, Astro.



i'm already in so deep i may as well be


----------



## Hyoshido

We'll fuse and everything, Astro B)

Astyogo
Hystro

who knows


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> We'll fuse and everything, Astro B)
> 
> Astyogo
> Hystro
> 
> who knows



become a beautiful giant gem who will rule the worrrrrlllldddddddddd!


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> become a beautiful giant gem who will rule the worrrrrlllldddddddddd!


The only true Gem that the world needs


----------



## Astro0

omfg okay so i had an idea of something silly so i spent like 10 mins doing this


Spoiler: cw for swearing?? can remove if necessary








with the caption 'Pearl basically any time amethyst or steven do anything'


and posted it only on tumblr bc it was just that silly, wasn't going to post it here or anything
but it now has 85 notes... and i've gotten an anonymous message saying how much they like it hahahahah


----------



## Astro0

lmao its now past 100 notessss


----------



## Hyoshido

But that's why we love pearl, I wouldn't mind being in Steven's place tbh huhuhu

ALSO WHY AM I THE ONLY ONE NOTICING ASTRO'S ART?
u guys r so rude and mean omg


----------



## Beardo

So I suddenly have a ton of bells

I'll probably be commisioning in the next day or so


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> But that's why we love pearl, I wouldn't mind being in Steven's place tbh huhuhu
> 
> ALSO WHY AM I THE ONLY ONE NOTICING ASTRO'S ART?
> u guys r so rude and mean omg



i know she's such a BEB i can't handle it!

I KNOWWWWWW ;_; its like you and maybe 1 other person occasionally D; maybe i should make a new art thread??? one thats pretty??? idk what do you think?



Beardo said:


> So I suddenly have a ton of bells
> 
> I'll probably be commisioning in the next day or so



yaaaaay! i can't wait!

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg update: its now at 604 notes


----------



## Astro0

Bumpsies opinions on whether I should make a new thread or keep this one?


----------



## Hyoshido

I unno, if you think it'd be worth it, go for it ;3;


----------



## Hyoshido

guys c'mon wtf man, all it takes is like, 20 seconds of your anti-social life to say yes or no!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

ah yes the hot bird mama that i know nothing about i only know shes hot af

idk i thouhgt about making a new art thread too but i know it wont change anything lmfao, at least for me. maybe it will for you tho! do whatever you feel is best, your art is bae regardless <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -

dude wtf i look away for a second and when i look back you improved so much, with expressions/poses etc STOP YOURE GETTING TOO STRONG

sobs ilu


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> guys c'mon wtf man, all it takes is like, 20 seconds of your anti-social life to say yes or no!!



omg i just don't think people eve look in here to start with! <3 u thoooo



Shirohibiki said:


> ah yes the hot bird mama that i know nothing about i only know shes hot af
> 
> idk i thouhgt about making a new art thread too but i know it wont change anything lmfao, at least for me. maybe it will for you tho! do whatever you feel is best, your art is bae regardless <3333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> dude wtf i look away for a second and when i look back you improved so much, with expressions/poses etc STOP YOURE GETTING TOO STRONG
> 
> sobs ilu



i know she's too hot (hot damn) 

Its soo tough, bc it could make a difference or it just might not at all, and might be rlly awkward lmao sigh, its difficult here on the museum now!

omg wtf no i feel like i'm not improving at all esp with expressions!!! i really need to work on those >_<
iluuuuu tooooooo


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> omg i just don't think people eve look in here to start with! <3 u thoooo
> 
> 
> 
> i know she's too hot (hot damn)
> 
> Its soo tough, bc it could make a difference or it just might not at all, and might be rlly awkward lmao sigh, its difficult here on the museum now!
> 
> omg wtf no i feel like i'm not improving at all esp with expressions!!! i really need to work on those >_<
> iluuuuu tooooooo



bRUH
NO YOURE TOTALLY IMPROVING!!!! )< those most recents of pearl??? gtfo thats great, and your OC!!! KEEP IT UP MAN COME ON YOURE DEF IMPROVING

(and yeah it got WAY quiet here, i think just lots of people left the site is what happened.)


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> bRUH
> NO YOURE TOTALLY IMPROVING!!!! )< those most recents of pearl??? gtfo thats great, and your OC!!! KEEP IT UP MAN COME ON YOURE DEF IMPROVING
> 
> (and yeah it got WAY quiet here, i think just lots of people left the site is what happened.)



you're too kinnddd!
yeaaaaaaah and i don't really know heaps of the new people D; i guess animal crossing isn't as popular any more so heaps of people are just going once they've stopped playing (even though i stopped playing a while ago lmao)


----------



## Astro0

mmmmbumpo


----------



## Astro0

pls enjoy this sketch of one of my beloved OC's, Kitty! Y'all have probably never seen her before so yeah! She's from the same story as Sera, Uri, Luci, Noi and Angel! i'll add a little bio about her nd stuff if anyone cares lmao umm be careful if you're sensitive to death and illness, as her back story contains that








Spoiler: Kitty



Kitty, full name Katherine, is a 28 year old, chinese woman who grew up in Australia. Before her death (if you remember, Seraphina is dead in every image with her scar, and the majority of my story takes place in 'hell'), she was a loving mother of a 4 year old daughter, and a wife. She mainly spent her time with her daughter doing aaaaall sorts of fun things, she was a part time mother, and a part time worker at a local boutique, even though fashion wasn't much of her thing. As she liked to think, her life was great! Her daughter was healthy, loving and (might she even say) absolutely adorable! Her husband was sweet, handsome and loving. They had comfortable jobs, in a nice home, in a suburb perfect for them. She had a good childhood, had great ties with her parents who live close, and was perfectly happy with the way everything was going. Until she got sick, very sick. She never really told the upper army (sera and the other OCs you haven't met haha) what happened, but luci told people in hushed tones, cancer. She got very ill, very quickly. She barely remembers anything from a months until her death, the drugs were that intense. She just slept, woke up to smile at her little baby girl, notice how much she had grown, then would sleep again. It hurt, so much, all the time. After a while everything just turned black, and it felt like she had forgotten the world and herself. 

Then she woke up in hell, and everything was red. She was furious, everything she had ever loved had been stolen from her. She spent hours, days, months, terrorizing the town in an absolute fury, yelling and screaming but mostly crying. Lucifer took notice of her purified anger, and decided to utilize it, she would join the upper army. There was a long period of rehabilitation and training before Sera rocked up and became her superior. Kitty, although her soft name, is one of the most feared of the upper army even though luci does not want the general public to fear them. She is a force of wild anger when she wants to be and people and creatures do not mess with her. Now she has accepted (sort of) her fate, she is close to what she was before, kind, loving and a little silly. She never speaks of her life before hell, but every time you hear the cry of a child waking up in hell, she's the first one to look with fear.



God that turned into an essay! nice to type it out, tempted to do that with all my OCs tbh
Not sure if some stuff doesn't make sense bc i haven't reaaaally explained much of the world my characters live in and how the death and waking up in hell/heaven thing works, but i wanna write this storrrrryyy but i also cannot write for ****!! I have terrible english even though its my first language lmao, and i'm just scared of typing it and hating it??? goddamn the life of an artist/writer is hard, pls give me tips on how to get the confidence to write this damn story haha


----------



## ssvv227

Astro0 said:


> pls enjoy this sketch of one of my beloved OC's, Kitty! Y'all have probably never seen her before so yeah! She's from the same story as Sera, Uri, Luci, Noi and Angel! i'll add a little bio about her nd stuff if anyone cares lmao umm be careful if you're sensitive to death and illness, as her back story contains that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kitty
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, full name Katherine, is a 28 year old, chinese woman who grew up in Australia. Before her death (if you remember, Seraphina is dead in every image with her scar, and the majority of my story takes place in 'hell'), she was a loving mother of a 4 year old daughter, and a wife. She mainly spent her time with her daughter doing aaaaall sorts of fun things, she was a part time mother, and a part time worker at a local boutique, even though fashion wasn't much of her thing. As she liked to think, her life was great! Her daughter was healthy, loving and (might she even say) absolutely adorable! Her husband was sweet, handsome and loving. They had comfortable jobs, in a nice home, in a suburb perfect for them. She had a good childhood, had great ties with her parents who live close, and was perfectly happy with the way everything was going. Until she got sick, very sick. She never really told the upper army (sera and the other OCs you haven't met haha) what happened, but luci told people in hushed tones, cancer. She got very ill, very quickly. She barely remembers anything from a months until her death, the drugs were that intense. She just slept, woke up to smile at her little baby girl, notice how much she had grown, then would sleep again. It hurt, so much, all the time. After a while everything just turned black, and it felt like she had forgotten the world and herself.
> 
> Then she woke up in hell, and everything was red. She was furious, everything she had ever loved had been stolen from her. She spent hours, days, months, terrorizing the town in an absolute fury, yelling and screaming but mostly crying. Lucifer took notice of her purified anger, and decided to utilize it, she would join the upper army. There was a long period of rehabilitation and training before Sera rocked up and became her superior. Kitty, although her soft name, is one of the most feared of the upper army even though luci does not want the general public to fear them. She is a force of wild anger when she wants to be and people and creatures do not mess with her. Now she has accepted (sort of) her fate, she is close to what she was before, kind, loving and a little silly. She never speaks of her life before hell, but every time you hear the cry of a child waking up in hell, she's the first one to look with fear.
> 
> 
> 
> God that turned into an essay! nice to type it out, tempted to do that with all my OCs tbh
> Not sure if some stuff doesn't make sense bc i haven't reaaaally explained much of the world my characters live in and how the death and waking up in hell/heaven thing works, but i wanna write this storrrrryyy but i also cannot write for ****!! I have terrible english even though its my first language lmao, and i'm just scared of typing it and hating it??? goddamn the life of an artist/writer is hard, pls give me tips on how to get the confidence to write this damn story haha



i think you should write little bios for all of your ocs. it's fun to read!


----------



## Astro0

ssvv227 said:


> i think you should write little bios for all of your ocs. it's fun to read!



ahh thank you! i'm glad you liked it


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Astro0 said:


> ahh thank you! i'm glad you liked it



Ooooo I enjoyed it as well, love the way you got it together so nicely too! : O I actually am working on my OC's Bio's as well haha somehow I tend to get sidetracked and/or lazy though I did at least get an INCREDIBLY lengthy one written for my main OC so far. Would love to read more as Bio's are just very cool and I love to read the intertwining stories for every character : D


----------



## Astro0

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooo I enjoyed it as well, love the way you got it together so nicely too! : O I actually am working on my OC's Bio's as well haha somehow I tend to get sidetracked and/or lazy though I did at least get an INCREDIBLY lengthy one written for my main OC so far. Would love to read more as Bio's are just very cool and I love to read the intertwining stories for every character : D



yay! thank you! omg writing bios is so hard OTL i never know what to put in and what not to put it, i don't want to bore people hahaha kitty is the first one i've written one out for sorta 'properly' but i will probably write the others out! woaaah nice, i'm guessing that was for Kairi? i could imagine my main OC's bio would be pretty large too haha there's just so much to say!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Astro0 said:


> yay! thank you! omg writing bios is so hard OTL i never know what to put in and what not to put it, i don't want to bore people hahaha kitty is the first one i've written one out for sorta 'properly' but i will probably write the others out! woaaah nice, i'm guessing that was for Kairi? i could imagine my main OC's bio would be pretty large too haha there's just so much to say!



Yass lol, they are I literally sat for a while and went well....whose her family? what happened when this and that went down? or how did she meet so-and-so?....etc. xD I as well don't want to overrun text length and have people quit like halfway through TT_TT I did go a bit overboard haha yours is pretty perfect in length so it was very enjoyable and easy to read ; ) I might edit mine some *sweats* haha 8'D Oh and yes, that was for Kairi heavens I can't get myself to incorporate the other OC's story, I just have to get to it so I can get close to finishing my info and story overall xD And I am now rambling lol.


----------



## Astro0

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yass lol, they are I literally sat for a while and went well....whose her family? what happened when this and that went down? or how did she meet so-and-so?....etc. xD I as well don't want to overrun text length and have people quit like halfway through TT_TT I did go a bit overboard haha yours is pretty perfect in length so it was very enjoyable and easy to read ; ) I might edit mine some *sweats* haha 8'D Oh and yes, that was for Kairi heavens I can't get myself to incorporate the other OC's story, I just have to get to it so I can get close to finishing my info and story overall xD And I am now rambling lol.



hahaha its always good to write it aaaaall down! that was my concern too, i could just imagine people being TL;DR D; seems like a few people read mine though, so hopefully you're right and the length is okay! urrrgh editing, my worst nightmare, i wish you luck when you do haha ^_^ i believe in you, you can do iiiiit!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Heck yeah it is 8'D I actually keep parts and bits of each character bio in my noggin lol, hoping it'll go well when I finally write it up : ) Exactly, I just don't wanna bore my viewers hahaha xD I gotta say it really is, you're definitely good. Your story was just long enough to keep me reading! Mine for Kairi though egh might have to shorten it or rephrase oh gosh so long xD Her story is just so in-depth for me 8'D I agree, though at least you can use punctuation correctly and beautifully, I struggle hard with it sadly hehe will just do my best and thanks for the positive motivation : D


----------



## Astro0

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Heck yeah it is 8'D I actually keep parts and bits of each character bio in my noggin lol, hoping it'll go well when I finally write it up : ) Exactly, I just don't wanna bore my viewers hahaha xD I gotta say it really is, you're definitely good. Your story was just long enough to keep me reading! Mine for Kairi though egh might have to shorten it or rephrase oh gosh so long xD Her story is just so in-depth for me 8'D I agree, though at least you can use punctuation correctly and beautifully, I struggle hard with it sadly hehe will just do my best and thanks for the positive motivation : D



omg i suck at remembering little details i come up with to do with my characters haha i'm sure it'll go awesome! do you think it would be a long story? ah thank you ;_; too kind! nice and long is good though, gives you heaps of important information! OMG i wish i was better at grammar and stuff, i read some people's writing and its like 'okay good bye i will never write again, how can i compete??'  hahah! no problem


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Astro0 said:


> omg i suck at remembering little details i come up with to do with my characters haha i'm sure it'll go awesome! do you think it would be a long story? ah thank you ;_; too kind! nice and long is good though, gives you heaps of important information! OMG i wish i was better at grammar and stuff, i read some people's writing and its like 'okay good bye i will never write again, how can i compete??'  hahah! no problem



OMG me too particularly I need to often go back and edit my story and lag-hell lets loose with weebly when I do that haha quite frustrating every time xD Hmmmm oh gosh as long as I use proper punctuation regardless I guess it'll be incredibly long on my end buhuhu Dx will take me some time to piece it together the way I have it planned xD absolutely welcome :3 Much more to the point than mine haha. Very true, I feel mine goes to different places too fast though >: Might reread just for any minor changes really : ) Yup I feel that I have seen some few bios not many mind you, but enough that I feel inadequate haha like WOW you guys are pro 8'D


----------



## Astro0

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG me too particularly I need to often go back and edit my story and lag-hell lets loose with weebly when I do that haha quite frustrating every time xD Hmmmm oh gosh as long as I use proper punctuation regardless I guess it'll be incredibly long on my end buhuhu Dx will take me some time to piece it together the way I have it planned xD absolutely welcome :3 Much more to the point than mine haha. Very true, I feel mine goes to different places too fast though >: Might reread just for any minor changes really : ) Yup I feel that I have seen some few bios not many mind you, but enough that I feel inadequate haha like WOW you guys are pro 8'D



ahh no! damn it weebly, get it together! omg i bet it will be good though! have you had the idea for the story for long?


----------



## Astro0

omfg s/o to before i could draw humans, before i had sai, before i has pen pressure, before i could line things, before i could do anYTHING



Spoiler: look at this travesty, this is from mid-ish 2013











Remember kids, you're improving even if you don't think you are


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Astro0 said:


> ahh no! damn it weebly, get it together! omg i bet it will be good though! have you had the idea for the story for long?



I know it only happens on my main OC's bio geez : P I have been like puzzling it together for about 3-4 years like literally so much has changed over time for my characters backstory baha, so essentially I nearly have the final story now 8'D

And wow such improve *claps fancily* : O


----------



## Hyoshido

Astrooo is ur gemsona gon be a girl right?

Our Gemsona's can be like, playdates and stuff, man B)


----------



## Astro0

I'M BASICALLY GOING TO DIE THIS IS SO FKN COOL HOLY ****




I USED A WEBSITE CALLED DEPTHY TO DO THAT!!!
LOOK ANOTHER




LIKE GTFO WTF THAT IS SO COOL
IT LOSES HEAPS OF THE QUALITY BUT I DONT EVEN CARE TBH

- - - Post Merge - - -

HERES A LINK
http://depthy.me/#/
GO MAKE AWESOME MOVING ART


----------



## Astro0

Bump! Maybe i should make a thread about this...


----------



## Astro0

omg pray 4 me i'm such a meme loving fk
i have wanted to do this for ages, but just now got the motivation to do it




basicallyseraandurielsrelationship.png
based off of


----------



## Hyoshido

ebin meme B)))
It's noice!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> ebin meme B)))
> It's noice!



thx br0 B)


----------



## Silverwolf

Could u do the pokemon Salamance but quite modern stule thx


----------



## Astro0

Silverwolf said:


> Could u do the pokemon Salamance but quite modern stule thx



Hiya! I'm not actually taking requests at the moment, I do commissions for real life currency or TBT if you're interested though! I love Salamance


----------



## Silverwolf

Cool man ill save up for 50 tbt how that sound?


----------



## Astro0

Silverwolf said:


> Cool man ill save up for 50 tbt how that sound?



Sure thing  what sort of modern style did you mean?


----------



## Silverwolf

Like your avatar that sort of modern


----------



## Hyoshido

I don't think 50 TBT would nab you something like that.


----------



## Astro0

Silverwolf said:


> Like your avatar that sort of modern



Yeah, sorry, Hyogo is right! That style is difficult and takes me a very long time to do. About 1000tbt would be closer to what I'd be looking for with that style! I can do a cartoon for 50tbt if you're still interested, though^_^


----------



## Astro0

bump!


----------



## Astro0

first person to post in here w/ a ref of their character (can be a written ref) gets a freeeee sketch!
no mayors pls


----------



## Hyoshido

I could literally steal that, but I won't.

Person after me nabs it 8)


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> I could literally steal that, but I won't.
> 
> Person after me nabs it 8)



hehe if no one else posts, its urs


----------



## Hyoshido

But that'd be so evil! You're already drawing me Ness and you did a sketch of my Gemsona D':


----------



## Shirohibiki

dw im a meme loving **** too, memes are the best
it looks great lmao


----------



## Money Hunter

i always drop by here to see your fab art but i never comment lol


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> But that'd be so evil! You're already drawing me Ness and you did a sketch of my Gemsona D':



truuuu no one has posted yet! lmao i think i posted it too long ago, no one will see it now B)



Shirohibiki said:


> dw im a meme loving **** too, memes are the best
> it looks great lmao



its a curse but i love it so
ty bby 



Money Hunter said:


> i always drop by here to see your fab art but i never comment lol



ah thank you! i'm glad you do even if you don't comment, i know i do the same all the time ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido

ur thread is now RAD


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> ur thread is now RAD







could my thread evER BE RAD HYOGO


----------



## Hyoshido

YES, IT'LL ALWAYS BE RAD.


----------



## Astro0

Ayyyyyy im 20 now!
Officially not a teen so this thread is now adult stuff.... taxes.... finfinancial year......... stock market......


----------



## Hyoshido

:0

Happy buttday Astroooo! I'll "send" you some "pictures" later


----------



## Shirohibiki

curse these timezones its still the 6th for me so i havent drawn your present yet ;A; BUT HAPPY BIRTHDAY ILU <3333


----------



## Money Hunter

happy birthday :3


----------



## Astro0

Thank you guyssssss!

Omg shiro you don't have to give me a present!!! ;_; ILU TOOOOOO


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Happy Birthday : ) Hope it's been a good day for you!


----------



## Katelyn

Happy Birthday! I will forever swoon over your art :'D


----------



## cheezyfries

happy birthday! will be waiting for the day i can get some of your art, it's fabulous c:


----------



## Astro0

Thank you all so muuuuch!


----------



## Astro0

2 commissions i did  over the past week or so! 





For RebeccaShay




For Katiegurl1223!


----------



## Money Hunter

HEY UR BACK!!!!  

how much would one of those sketchy cartoons cost me?


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> HEY UR BACK!!!!
> 
> how much would one of those sketchy cartoons cost me?



YAAAY I AM! 
hmmm, what sort do you mean? just link me to what style you'd like and i'll give you a price ^3^ (i forget my styles all the time haha)


----------



## Money Hunter

Astro0 said:


> YAAAY I AM!
> hmmm, what sort do you mean? just link me to what style you'd like and i'll give you a price ^3^ (i forget my styles all the time haha)



something like this

So glad your back, I loved looking at your art C:


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> something like this
> 
> So glad your back, I loved looking at your art C:



Umm probably about 400tbt for a fullbody? 
Thank you ^_^


----------



## Money Hunter

Astro0 said:


> Umm probably about 400tbt for a fullbody?
> Thank you ^_^



okay so I want this girl in this outfit.

Let me know if 400 tbt would be enough ^^;


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> okay so I want this girl in this outfit.
> 
> Let me know if 400 tbt would be enough ^^;



yeah, 400tbt would be fine! what pose would you like? ^_^


----------



## Money Hunter

Astro0 said:


> yeah, 400tbt would be fine! what pose would you like? ^_^



WARNING: can be considered nfsw



Spoiler: Pose 11


----------



## Shirohibiki

pls teach me how 2 do fullbodies and feet nicely senpai ilu


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> pls teach me how 2 do fullbodies and feet nicely senpai ilu



omg senpai only if you teach me how to do expressions and nice lines and literally evERYTHING ELSEEEE ilu2


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> omg senpai only if you teach me how to do expressions and nice lines and literally evERYTHING ELSEEEE ilu2



SHHHSHSHSHH )8< /smushes a pillow on ur face
non. u r perf dont even lie


----------



## Astro0

phew! just completed 2 commission, the same character, Powers (belongs to EMT on flight rising!)










their character is sooooo cute! i loved her and she had a really sweet personality, i hope EMT likes these!!

2 down, 2 to go! then i might close tbt commission for a bit, just until the exam period is over!
(i also have a lot of personal art i want to do ^_^)


----------



## Hyoshido

Woop woop! You're on a roll, Astro :'D lovely pieces like usual!!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Woop woop! You're on a roll, Astro :'D lovely pieces like usual!!



thank you!! i've been in a super productive mood this weekend, first time in like 5 years hahaha


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> thank you!! i've been in a super productive mood this weekend, first time in like 5 years hahaha


That's good to hear brooo! B) hope your newer pieces get better and better, also is that a new style for full bodies or just an alternate style? Looks perf eitherway mang.

Tho you uploading those pieces onto DA made me think I had two notes from people I left messages on a points commission group ;3;
rip me.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> That's good to hear brooo! B) hope your newer pieces get better and better, also is that a new style for full bodies or just an alternate style? Looks perf eitherway mang.
> 
> Tho you uploading those pieces onto DA made me think I had two notes from people I left messages on a points commission group ;3;
> rip me.



Gaah I hope I'm improving haha! I'm pretty happy with this commission tho! Hmm sorta, just trying to develop my cartoon style a bit more, it's still very same face so yeah haha

Ah no! Are you doing commissions on DA? or are you getting the commissions?


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> Gaah I hope I'm improving haha! I'm pretty happy with this commission tho! Hmm sorta, just trying to develop my cartoon style a bit more, it's still very same face so yeah haha
> 
> Ah no! Are you doing commissions on DA? or are you getting the commissions?


.3. You ARE improving!! And I seeee! :>

Naaaw, I'm trying to buy some, there's some cheap stuff on there but I don't wanna rush into it so I posted a message and hope people come to me :'D so yeah, I'm trying to buy, doubt my stuff could sell for points anyways lmaooo.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> .3. You ARE improving!! And I seeee! :>
> 
> Naaaw, I'm trying to buy some, there's some cheap stuff on there but I don't wanna rush into it so I posted a message and hope people come to me :'D so yeah, I'm trying to buy, doubt my stuff could sell for points anyways lmaooo.



Ahhhhhh i see! Good luck  Im definitely sure you could, it's just whether is worth the effort haha


----------



## Money Hunter

OMG these are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> OMG these are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!! hopefully you like you commission just as much when you get it hehe!


----------



## Astro0

Commission for Money Hunter!


----------



## Astro0

an attempt to develop my style, feat. different nose (which has made a few appearances now hehe), eyes and lips! trying to give myself a style that is a bit more diverse with what kind of features i can draw, i feel like my current one (i will do the last commission that i'm currently working on in this style, but it is soon to be old) really leaves only same facing my characters and everyone elses, which looks and is boring!
i think this new style also allows more complex emotions too, and of course will continue to develop over time
also, i've decided after a lot of thinking that this is Sera's new hair style! her old one was too much like mine and not very handy for fighting haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

looking great!!! cant wait to see more in this new style 8D sera lookin kawaii af and those expressions are killing me omfg


----------



## Money Hunter

the new style is amazing <333


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> looking great!!! cant wait to see more in this new style 8D sera lookin kawaii af and those expressions are killing me omfg



Thankssss!  i think i like her with her hair pulled back more 



Money Hunter said:


> the new style is amazing <333



thank you!! <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro ya big nerdo B)

Those be lookin' fine, bruh, can't wait to see you draw more stuff in your new style :>


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Astro ya big nerdo B)
> 
> Those be lookin' fine, bruh, can't wait to see you draw more stuff in your new style :>



ayy hyogo, i feel like i havent seen you much lately!
Ty, hopefully it works out well B)


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> ayy hyogo, i feel like i havent seen you much lately!
> Ty, hopefully it works out well B)


I-it's the edginess, I'm so well hidden! ;u;
Oh, it will, I know it will.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

You're obviously very skilled but I do have some criticisms.
The shading on your portraits look a bit blended,and they look lifeless for some reason.I can't really tell what.


----------



## Astro0

pocketdatcrossing said:


> You're obviously very skilled but I do have some criticisms.
> The shading on your portraits look a bit blended,and they look lifeless for some reason.I can't really tell what.



hi, thank you for your compliment!
however i specifically say on the first page i don't want any criticisms


----------



## Astro0

commission for Kaylagirl!
tbt commissions are now closed, as i have exams coming up too quickly!
RLC is always open for business ^_^


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

I'm so sorry about that then.Just pretend I didn't say anything.


----------



## Money Hunter

Astro0 said:


> commission for Kaylagirl!
> tbt commissions are now closed, as i have exams coming up too quickly!
> RLC is always open for business ^_^



that's so adorable omg


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my gosh your new style is working out so well!!! i love it! 8D cant wait to see more darling <3333


----------



## Astro0

practiceeee todaaaaayyyy


Spoiler: putting it in a spoiler bc i know some people dont like feet so yeah















trying to lay the foundations of foreshortening, i really struggle w it, but ive never really tried hard enough, i guess? so here we go!


----------



## Money Hunter

Your foreshortening isn't that bad :0


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> Your foreshortening isn't that bad :0



thank you hehe, hopefully it gets better though, i cant foreshorten arms or fingers yet D;


----------



## Astro0

commission for cheezyfries!




here's this kitty's instagram, sooooo cute: https://instagram.com/goma_gato/


----------



## Money Hunter

Oh my gosh that's so adorable asdsijds


----------



## Astro0

wooo here's a professor sycamore!
prize for silverdrake on tbt, who won a raffle and chose my art as the prize! hopefully they're happy with the result ^_^


----------



## Money Hunter

It looks a-mazing wow :0


----------



## Hyoshido

Aaay gurl, mind if I take u and ur arts with me tonight? :^)


----------



## Shirohibiki

mmmm, looks lovely <3333 sycamore is such a hottie qq


----------



## Astro0

just sketched a lil ballerina pearl, not sure if i like it enough to line and colour it... hmmmm...







Money Hunter said:


> It looks a-mazing wow :0



Thank you <3



Hyogo said:


> Aaay gurl, mind if I take u and ur arts with me tonight? :^)



ayyy, any tiiime :-D



Shirohibiki said:


> mmmm, looks lovely <3333 sycamore is such a hottie qq



thankssss! i know right, loved playing XY when he was around


----------



## Money Hunter

she looks really pretty  Any reason her name's pearl? :0


----------



## cheezyfries

Money Hunter said:


> she looks really pretty  Any reason her name's pearl? :0



(i think) she's talking about pearl from steven universe ^^ she looks so dainty and pretty astro! oh and btw my sister loved the drawing, you can see it on the instagram now c:


----------



## Money Hunter

Lmao I feel ******** I've never been into that show. v.v


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> Lmao I feel ******** I've never been into that show. v.v



haha yep its pearl from steven universe, i looove the show but i can see how people don't get into it ^_^



cheezyfries said:


> (i think) she's talking about pearl from steven universe ^^ she looks so dainty and pretty astro! oh and btw my sister loved the drawing, you can see it on the instagram now c:



Thank you! omg i'm honoured to be featured on the instagram


----------



## Astro0

Post steven bomb angst )))))))))


----------



## Beardo

Good thing there's another Steven Bomb in July!

Do you do RLC commisions?


----------



## Astro0

Beardo said:


> Good thing there's another Steven Bomb in July!
> 
> Do you do RLC commisions?



Omg i cant wait for it, im so excited!!
Yes i do ^_^


----------



## Beardo

Astro0 said:


> Omg i cant wait for it, im so excited!!
> Yes i do ^_^



Great! I'll be interested in getting a couple done


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> Post steven bomb angst )))))))))



oh wow this is beautiful, youve improved so much!!! omg ;A; keep going bb <3333 KEEP BEING SUPER GREAT


----------



## Astro0

Beardo said:


> Great! I'll be interested in getting a couple done



PMed!



Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow this is beautiful, youve improved so much!!! omg ;A; keep going bb <3333 KEEP BEING SUPER GREAT



Ahhh thank you bby!! means so much to me <3  YOU KEEP BEING GREAT


----------



## Money Hunter

omg it looks amazing <33


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> omg it looks amazing <33



thank you omg <3


----------



## Astro0

OMG So i finally got around to drawing my beautiful gemsona





i'm definitely lining and colouring this one when i can, i really like it actually haha, tried to practice fore shortening, faces at different angles and body placement
she's blue and goldstone but everyone just calls her glitter ^_^
designed by the lovely computertrash
i wish i looked this etherel irl tbh


----------



## Beardo

Astro0 said:


> OMG So i finally got around to drawing my beautiful gemsona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm definitely lining and colouring this one when i can, i really like it actually haha, tried to practice fore shortening, faces at different angles and body placement
> she's blue and goldstone but everyone just calls her glitter ^_^
> designed by the lovely computertrash
> i wish i looked this etherel irl tbh



OMG SHE'S GORGEOUS


----------



## Astro0

Beardo said:


> OMG SHE'S GORGEOUS



THANK YOU!! i had some random ideas for her and computertrash turned it into something sooo beautiful!


----------



## Money Hunter

i say nothing on this thread other than OMG SO AMAZING because OMG IT LOOKS SO AMAZING


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> THANK YOU!! i had some random ideas for her and computertrash turned it into something sooo beautiful!


I ship our Gemsonas \o/

LOVING ur recent pieces :3c


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> i say nothing on this thread other than OMG SO AMAZING because OMG IT LOOKS SO AMAZING



Ahhh you're so sweet! tyyyy



Hyogo said:


> I ship our Gemsonas \o/
> 
> LOVING ur recent pieces :3c



oooohhh! imagine the fusion 
thank you ^3^


----------



## Astro0

WOOOOO exams are finished and I'm on holidays! Celebratory gemsona drawing 
Meet Blue and Goldstone, which is a bit of mouthful, so everyone just calls her Glitter!






Spoiler: closeup


----------



## Money Hunter

lovely as usual!! Shame that not too many people are commenting on your art, it's seems there used to be a lot that did in the first few pages of the thread


----------



## Astro0

here's a dump of some stuff i've been doing recently!




the main frames of hopefully a cute animation of my bae Gurayis




a tattoo design for a competition on flight rising




Commission for Mishakiara on FR


Spoiler: and some adopts i did!


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my god your gemsona is beautiful,,, and i loooooove the new stuff, especially the commission!! youre improving so fast and i cant keep up screams,,


----------



## himeki

THE ADOPTS ARE SO FREAKING CUTE


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god your gemsona is beautiful,,, and i loooooove the new stuff, especially the commission!! youre improving so fast and i cant keep up screams,,



thank you!! omg <33



MayorEvvie said:


> THE ADOPTS ARE SO FREAKING CUTE



THANKSSS, i have a little shop on flight rising for them >_<


----------



## Astro0

been hard at work playin video games non stop, but managed to draw some stuff
also i love you who ever posted about me on a certain website, seriously thank you!




Amethyst from SU, i loooove her she's so cute wtf, so here she is super sparkly and super cute




WIP of one of Xanarcah's dragons on flight rising

I also did a 3 page comic for a contest on flight rising, but i'll have to post that after the winners are announced, so its super secret!!


----------



## Money Hunter

Awesome art!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry i have like no words because ITS TOO PRECIOUS FOR THEM <3333


----------



## Astro0

Money Hunter said:


> Awesome art!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sorry i have like no words because ITS TOO PRECIOUS FOR THEM <3333



omg I have no words, but thank yooou! <3


----------



## Astro0

finished piece!!


----------



## Money Hunter

OMGOMGOMG ASTRO THAT IS BEAUTIFUL <3333333 I love the glimmer especially!! I'm sure the commissioner is going to love it <3


----------



## biibii

i love the powers one omg


----------



## Astro0

Gah i just saw these!



Money Hunter said:


> OMGOMGOMG ASTRO THAT IS BEAUTIFUL <3333333 I love the glimmer especially!! I'm sure the commissioner is going to love it <3



THANKSSSSSSS <33 they were very happy with it 



Cocovampire said:


> i love the powers one omg



Ahh thank you! its one of my favourite things i've drawn ^_^


----------



## Astro0

pure lines for a drawing of my fave bae, my dragon Riot





certified con artist, certified billy flynn enthusiast 
you can read his story and see him here!




just click on him!


----------



## Money Hunter

your dragon is 100/10 m8


----------



## Shirohibiki

goodness golly i wish i could color like you, your art just keeps getting more and more astounding oh my god ;A; !!! pls never stop ok
and amethyst looks ****ing adorable rip me


----------

